# Setting up DVD player with HD Plasma TV and Cable via PVR



## punman (Feb 21, 2009)

Setting up DVD player with HD Plasma TV and Cable
I have my TV hooked up to my Cable/PVR box via an HDMI cable.
I have my old DVD player with component cables running from player to the TV.
I have audio cables running from the DVD player and from the cable box to my 5.1 receiver (PVR cannot process audio via HDMI).
All is working fine but I am always using the TV remote or cable remote control to switch the display from DVD setting to TV setting and back which kind of a pain. Is there anyway of configuring this so I can just pop in a DVD and have the TV know to display it without me having to change the setting on the TV? Then when I turn off the DVD player, the TV picture comes back on? My harmon/kardon AVR 146 has inputs for component and inputs/outputs for HDMI.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There is no real fix for your issue but the best option is to use the receiver to switch the inputs and send one video connection to the display. the only problem with this is the the Cable tv still needs to go directly to the display because of the tuner. I still think receivers should have a tuner built in for digital TV stations.


----------

